# Tunnel Overnight



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi All

I have looked through other posts but can't find, although I am sure it is there somewhere, about overnight parking in readiness for the early Euro Tunnel train from Folkstone.

I am sure i read some thread about overnighting for the tunnel

Can anyone help

Many thanks in advance
B


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Bertha,

Just booked an other crossing before logging back on here. When you crossing. We go back across 25/8.

Anyway, we usually park at the carpark just as you go into Dover. Left at the first roundabout. Never had any problems and usually lot's of other MH. It only takes about 15 minutes to the Tunnel Check In.

As a tip, if you want to cross earlier than the time you have booked, if you turn up two hours early you normal get on the next available crossing at no extra charge.

Done this about 8 times and has always worked for us. Sometimes you are told to go staight to departures.

Hope you have a great time.

Happy Camping 

Stewart


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We stopped overnight at the sevices on the M20, parked up in the coach area . £8 with a £2 50 breakfast voucher included. 
There is a also very secure truck stop M20 off of exit 9 at £12 per night.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Many thanks Stewart,

I often wonder what would happen if you just turned up before your alotted time.

We are going over on the 5am on the 17th August 

We are heading to Tarragona (3 weeks)

You have a safe trip

Regards
B


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

We got to the Eurotunnel terminal (Ashford) about midnight for an 08.00am crossing and slept in the car park outside the Passenger Terminal building in August. There were quite a few other MHs doing the same....

On the French side, there's an overnight waiting area on the road from the Tunnel to Cite Europe. Again, we parked up with the other MHs and about 50 lorries before catching a morning ride home.


----------

